# Bulking Diet on Cycle Please. Diet attached



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Any one any advice/changes?


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

looks ok mate, meal 1 i would sub the shake for more egg/eggwhites. Carbs look adequate to me.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

11 st 12 = 168 lbs

168 /2.2 = 76.36

76.36 FAT MASS - 9.16 = 67.2 FAT FREE MASS

RMR - 2176.4

2176 X 1.6 = 3482

6 X 76 = 456

2.5 X 76 = 190

= 650 + 3482 = 4132

2176.4 X 0.10 = 217.6

= 4349.6 TOTAL

Thats my Daily needs at 168lbs and i'm not on a cycle so i would go higher to get the most out of this cycle IMO.

Edit: if you wanted to up your carbs you could have wholewheat pasta instead of your roll with your tuna.


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

henleys said:


> 11 st 12 = 168 lbs
> 
> 168 /2.2 = 76.36
> 
> ...


what, maintenence cals? at 11st, I'm just over 16st and on cycle and gain on less than that.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-your-diet-beginers.html

i worked it out using Jimmy's sticky.

maybe i'm wrong i'm still trying to learn. if i'm wrong i apologise lol

i never said he wouldn't grow

*I'm about 196lbs, want to gain as much out of this cycle with minimal fat* i was just trying to help because if use use methods to work out your daily needs and use good macro split maybe he will Grow more, sure we will grow on 3,500 but surely with increased protein synthesis if he eats more he will grow bigger if worked out accurately whilst still minimising fat.

only going by what i read that might be utter sh1t if it is someone will correct me lol:thumbup1:


----------

